# Masterbuilt News MES



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

I spent some time today talking to my contact there and I inquired about when the new models were coming out. He said that Cabelas and Basspro have the new 30' models and they have made many changes.

The door seals have been changed, the chip loader is changed, there is an access plate on the back, and the element was changed to a higher wattage but can't remember what the old one or the new one is, but it is more watts.

There may be more , just can't remember.

The new 40' should hit the stores in January.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

That is good to Know because I intend to buy one of the 40" and sell my Bradley....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






First I need to buy a different Truck as the wife finished my other one off last night...


----------



## deltadude (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update Ronp...
Those are some positive changes.


----------



## allen (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey ronp, I have the MES 40 and the heating element is 800 watts, I bought mine 2 1/2yrs ago


----------



## zenrider (Dec 11, 2009)

I just called Masterbuilt and it looks like I have one of the new 40's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  The old ones were all stainless steel and the new ones are stainless steel in the front and everything else is black.  And your right Ron, they upped the heating element from 800 to 1200.


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 11, 2009)

Do they have a window or did they drop that?


----------



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

Not sure yet, but I think so.


----------



## zenrider (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine's has a window.


----------



## ronp (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine does too but it is the old model.

How old is yours?


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 11, 2009)

So what's the temperature range now?  Will this lead to more problems getting smoke at lower temps since the heating element will not come on as often?


----------



## zenrider (Dec 11, 2009)

I just got mines a couple of days ago from cabelas.


----------



## hebster3 (Dec 11, 2009)

hey zen...... what does the model#on your smoker say. I just got one from cabelas and the box said 20071009, and on the smoker itself it said it was 20070805. Is there a difference between the two, because masterbuilt says no, thaat they are the same build.


----------



## zenrider (Dec 12, 2009)

The box says 20071009, It's raining pretty hard over here in the bay area so I won't be able to look at the smoker till it stops raining.


----------



## hebster3 (Dec 12, 2009)

that's cool, thanks in advance.


----------



## slosmoke (Dec 12, 2009)

Overall I like my MES .I bought it bout 2 yrs back.The door seal set up is a little sucky.The big thing that I dont like is the burner is not centered in  the unit,things on the right tend to get done quicker.So maybe they made some good changes.But I still like it.The neighbors  comment on the great smells it puts out and the samples they get from it.


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a mod for that here. Take a 12x12 floor tile and place it on the right wall and to the back wall. It does work, not knowing what size you have you may have cut the tile to fit.

Good luck.


----------



## zenrider (Dec 15, 2009)

Mines say 20070508.


----------



## target (Dec 15, 2009)

Ron, 

Is the 12x12 tile fitted for the 40"?


----------



## ronp (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes, it fits perfectly.


----------



## slosmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the fix of the hot spot.Went to Cheapo Depot and for .79 bought a 12 " tile.Placed it on the top of the chip box tight in the corner.I am guessing that is where you are speaking of ??


----------



## ronp (Dec 16, 2009)

Slosmoke;402180 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip on the fix of the hot spot.Went to Cheapo Depot and for .79 bought a 12 " tile.Placed it on the top of the chip box tight in the corner*.I am guessing that is where you are speaking of ??[*/quote]
> 
> 
> Yes, good luck with the fix.


----------

